# Clamming in OC or DE



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

I need some input on this.. I searched online that Holts Landing Park is good for clamming. Or do you guys have any suggestion? Is there any tools that I can use beside buying the clam rake?
Thanks for any info..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Using your feet is always an option. But the clam rake is also a good way to go. I've seen them sold in OC for about $45. Where is Holt's Landing Park?


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*holts landing*

It's in Delaware, it's actually somewhere around Indian River Bay. I was thinking using lawn rake, you know the stiff ones. But I don't think the claws are long enough...


----------



## papership (Oct 22, 2006)

*garden temper*

my wife used garden true temper It's long enough to feel claim after you feel the claim pick it with hand


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I've clammed at CHSP and a friend brought a thaching rake once. The teeth were too short. And it was too wide which made it murder on our backs!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

are clams found in OC?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo stupid,

Yes, clams are found in OC. Hmm if I am not mistaken I believe last year Mandingo and family took out a small motorized boat and caught more then he can handle in OC bay side. Do a search for his post from last year.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Report..*

Thanks for all the input guys..
I only got 4 in an hour.. yeahh that's sucks..
The water is very shallow.. and lots of horseshoe crab to handle..
It's pretty fun.. will bring some proper equipment next time..


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Dug 170 in about 45 minutes in IR Bay a few days ago... Used nothing more than a filet knife... Just sat down and pulled it back towards me... Multiples were pretty common... Water was ankle deep...


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hey dckhd247...*



dckhd247 said:


> Dug 170 in about 45 minutes in IR Bay a few days ago... Used nothing more than a filet knife... Just sat down and pulled it back towards me... Multiples were pretty common... Water was ankle deep...


...I don't know your exact situation, but are you aware of the fact that the limit for clams is 500 if you have a permit, 100 without a permit, and only 50 for non-residents.

:redface:


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

You're correct that you're not aware of my situation... I understand all the rules... There were 4 people on my boat... 

Assume much???


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*where in IR bay?*

I hope you don't mind sharing with me that good spot? I aware you mentioned something about boat. Is it accessible for me w/o a boat?


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

apungke said:


> I hope you don't mind sharing with me that good spot? I aware you mentioned something about boat. Is it accessible for me w/o a boat?


I don't think you'd be able to make it on foot... Earlier in the thread I believe someone said you couldn't access the water at the VFW any longer...

Sorry


----------

